

It’s 2013: Where’s our Instagram for video? - vu0tran
http://blog.framebase.io/post/43655960048/its-2013-wheres-our-instagram-for-video

======
Apocryphon
I'd think Vine is Instagram for homemade animated gifs. Maybe instead of photo
filters, they can have ways to add in text to turn gifs into memes.

~~~
salemh
<http://vine.co/blog>

My understanding was Vine is more Insta-video-gram, the limitation (though
they will probably start adding filtering, and you can chop things up) of 6
seconds of a scene. Which is sort-of a real-time Gif (lifted that from the
Wired article): [http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/02/why-vines-going-to-
gr...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/02/why-vines-going-to-grow-into-
something-really-huge/)

------
tbirdz
Isn't youtube "instagram for video"? Or any of the many other video sharing
sites? Even facebook has a built in video sharing feature now, too.

------
kefs
<http://vinepeek.com/>

<http://justvined.com/>

<http://catsonvine.com/>

...

~~~
rdl
I think all new services now need a catof.... or catson... to be successful.
catsofinstagram is the only reason I care about instagram, for instance.

------
dylanhassinger
See: Vine

Also: YouTube Capture

